# HGH and IU



## woodrow (Mar 8, 2017)

Can anyone please point me in the right direction of a decent set up for this gear? like how many IU to take a day and how to rotate it? one day on and one day off? every day? how much is to little? how much is to much and its not effective.

very respectfully


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 8, 2017)

do you have US GH or Chinese...?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 8, 2017)

I like 20iu per day.


----------



## woodrow (Mar 8, 2017)

currently none but it was from US i believe when i was using it.


----------



## woodrow (Mar 8, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I like 20iu per day.



damn. i was using 5 iu a day and thought that was good.


----------



## woodrow (Mar 8, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> do you have US GH or Chinese...?




currently none but i believe it was from the US


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 8, 2017)

woodrow said:


> damn. i was using 5 iu a day and thought that was good.



he was joking.  No one really runs 20 iu.  Even 10 would be a huge dose that would be better split up during the day.  

Last, if you got US GH, you paid dearly for it.  You would know 100% right off the bat.  GH from china is the same as pretty much all products, 10/20% the price of US stuff and 10/20% of the quality.


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 9, 2017)

5ius a day is real nice. How'd you like it?
!S!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 9, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> he was joking.  No one really runs 20 iu.  Even 10 would be a huge dose that would be better split up during the day.
> 
> Last, if you got US GH, you paid dearly for it.  You would know 100% right off the bat.  GH from china is the same as pretty much all products, 10/20% the price of US stuff and 10/20% of the quality.



I ran rips at 10iu per day for a few months and then 20iu for a few months. Seriously.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 9, 2017)

okay, I remember that.

But 90% of guys run 3-6iu per day.  guys at the 5-7iu range typically split the dose into 2x ED.


----------



## woodrow (Mar 9, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> he was joking.  No one really runs 20 iu.  Even 10 would be a huge dose that would be better split up during the day.
> 
> Last, if you got US GH, you paid dearly for it.  You would know 100% right off the bat.  GH from china is the same as pretty much all products, 10/20% the price of US stuff and 10/20% of the quality.



I didn't realize he was kidding. I paid 225 for 100 iu. it was expensive


----------



## woodrow (Mar 9, 2017)

SHRUGS said:


> 5ius a day is real nice. How'd you like it?
> !S!


It was good. muscle hardness was great and minimal to no soreness.


----------



## woodrow (Mar 9, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I ran rips at 10iu per day for a few months and then 20iu for a few months. Seriously.




damn, that must have been a lot of gains


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 9, 2017)

woodrow said:


> damn, that must have been a lot of gains



No not really.  Most just carpel tunnel syndrome.  GH is over-rated for people under 50 or so imo.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 9, 2017)

woodrow said:


> I didn't realize he was kidding. I paid 225 for 100 iu. it was expensive



That's def Chinese stuff.  

Running us gh would be 3x the price, roughly, but u don't see testosterone like gains from gh.


----------



## woodrow (Mar 16, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> That's def Chinese stuff.
> 
> Running us gh would be 3x the price, roughly, but u don't see testosterone like gains from gh.



no i did not see the gains like testosterone , i just noticed muscle hardening.


----------



## Dohrmids (Mar 20, 2017)

4-5iu a day


----------

